

Don Knuth Finally Sells Out - tjr
http://blogs.sun.com/pat/entry/geek_humor_donald_knuth_sells

======
icky
Did you think those $2.56 checks just paid for _themselves?_

------
boredguy8
I want the fonts.

------
Novash
Don Knuth's VCR's clock blinks 13:37 instead of 00:00 when unset.

------
simianstyle
heh, is there more to the punchline than the obvious?

~~~
michaelneale
don't think so. an old comic most likely. I would think that would be more
Djikstra selling out then Knuth.

~~~
mdemare
You mean like "Ten Tips For Getting More Mileage Out Of Your Gotos"?

